

Ask HN: Are there any services helping think better? - pyankoff

It seems like lots of value can be created by thinking. Are there any thinking aids?
======
ASquare
You mean like Lumosity?
[http://www.lumosity.com/about](http://www.lumosity.com/about)

~~~
pyankoff
Yeah, is it any good?

~~~
ASquare
Its' good but very limited if you don't pay

